# Postmates order



## queenshiney (Dec 7, 2019)

So I recently started working for postmates and I got an order to pick up an iPhone from the apple store. I went for the phone and needed to scan the barcode. I tried numerous times but the app keeps telling me to try again. And the app won’t let me navigate to see the address and deliver if I’m not able to scan the barcode. I emailed customer support and nobody replied me. I stayed in the shop for an hour and later got a reply from support saying I should reinstall app and keep trying I tried for another hour and it still didn’t work. I contacted the customer and he gave me the address but I didn’t feel ok to go drop it off wothout being able to complete pick on the app and not able to scan barcode so I didn’t go to the adddress the customer gave me. I wasted time and needed to go home. I went home and kept emailing support and nobody responded. Two days later they emailed me to return the order to apple. And I didn’t get paid so I told them I can’t go back there because I don’t have a ride with me. So they should let someone come get it from me. Next day they closed my account and emailed me that I breached contract. What do I do next. Should I keep the item or contact them again. I did contacted them after the account closure but no reply. Please I need advice. 🙏🏽🙏🏽🙏🏽🙏🏽


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

yeah it called felony theft in most states...


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Same thing happened to me the barcode scanning would not work the delivery address was on the bags I was able to call the customer and deliver the Apple product to the customer finally found a way to call Postmates it took him a good 45 minutes to figure out how for me to get paid they ended up canceling the delivery and giving me a miscellaneous pay

He mentioned that next time I should call them while I'm still at the store I told them is very hard to find a phone number and get in touch with them as there's not one available in the app I didn't want to waste any more time I think what I did was right but they gotta to fix that stupid scan barcode thing didn't work for crap

-uberboy fan


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> Same thing happened to me the barcode scanning would not work the delivery address was on the bags I was able to call the customer and deliver the Apple product to the customer finally found a way to call Postmates it took him a good 45 minutes to figure out how for me to get paid they ended up canceling the delivery and giving me a miscellaneous pay
> 
> He mentioned that next time I should call them while I'm still at the store I told them is very hard to find a phone number and get in touch with them as there's not one available in the app I didn't want to waste any more time I think what I did was right but they gotta to fix that stupid scan barcode thing didn't work for crap
> 
> -uberboy fan


I will now be avoiding apple store pickups despite having a $4 bonus


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Quick update accepted another Apple Store because it was a $9 bonus. I call Postmates on my way to the apple store, once I arrive at the apple store and. Once again at the customers address

Same. Thing, took about 30 min to finally resolve.. Customer Gave me $20 cash tip.. So I made $40 for. This quick short delivery

Not worth the headache again only took. It. For. The $9 bonus .. I use to love apple store delivery but not anymore with this new. Scanning thing..

They are aware that it doesn't work.. Such a joke.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

queenshiney said:


> So I recently started working for postmates and I got an order to pick up an iPhone from the apple store. I went for the phone and needed to scan the barcode. I tried numerous times but the app keeps telling me to try again. And the app won't let me navigate to see the address and deliver if I'm not able to scan the barcode. I emailed customer support and nobody replied me. I stayed in the shop for an hour and later got a reply from support saying I should reinstall app and keep trying I tried for another hour and it still didn't work. I contacted the customer and he gave me the address but I didn't feel ok to go drop it off wothout being able to complete pick on the app and not able to scan barcode so I didn't go to the adddress the customer gave me. I wasted time and needed to go home. I went home and kept emailing support and nobody responded. Two days later they emailed me to return the order to apple. And I didn't get paid so I told them I can't go back there because I don't have a ride with me. So they should let someone come get it from me. Next day they closed my account and emailed me that I breached contract. What do I do next. Should I keep the item or contact them again. I did contacted them after the account closure but no reply. Please I need advice. &#128591;&#127997;&#128591;&#127997;&#128591;&#127997;&#128591;&#127997;


Contact them again. It's not felony theft :rollseyes: but it is petty theft. This isn't a happy meal order, there is a high probability of repercussions for not returning a new iPhone.


----------

